
New Historical Debugger for .NET - reborn426
http://www.timemachinefor.net/
======
swalsh
Does it work with CoreCLR on ubuntu?

~~~
reborn426
They haven't tried it yet but plan to support CoreCRL on Linux (and Xamarin on
mobiles).

